# Need a 10th year anniversary gift!



## L.M.COYL

I mean come on. Tin?!

Women what was your most memorable anniversary gift?
Night on town?
Special dinner?
Jewelry?

What should I get my wife?


----------



## LovesHerMan

My most memorable gift was a 1 carat diamond to replace my engagement 1/2 carat one for our 25th anniversary.

Other gifts were engraved champagne glasses, a framed picture of both of us, a limousine ride to a fancy restaurant, a night in a bed and breakfast, a trip to our honeymoon city, and a Kindle.

My husband is very romantic, and I always love whatever he gets for me.


----------



## that_girl

On our first (last year) he got me a blue topaz and diamond ring.  It is so beautiful. Blue topaz because we met in December. Awww...

We were in Santa Barbara for the weekend and in the big jacuzzi tub in our room...he floated the ring over to me. I'll never forget it


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

if 10 year anni is tin how about find a gift shop that does tin can wrappings that you open with a typical can opener and put a piece of jewelry and a sexy nighty in it and have them seal it or you can go something like this...
wrapping cans products, buy wrapping cans products from alibaba.com


----------



## FirstYearDown

How about diamonds? That is another 10th anniversary gift.

TG, that is very romantic. Rico Suave!


----------



## anotherguy

We dont do gifts that often, but yeah... when we got to 10 you have to do something.

I said the same thing..'tin'?. Modern diamonds. ok.. I can work with that.

Problem is - she doesnt care much for jewelry. Shrug - doesnt matter - she loves the diamond earrings she got. Sometimes diamonds are actually the right choice - even when she swears she would even want them.

We also go away every year for a weekend away at a B&B somewhere totally random. Highly recommended. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-term-success-marriage/36832-getting-away.html


** edit...** ah... I see this thread is a bit old. FYD Sucked me into it.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Shaddup, AG. :rofl::rofl:

We love B&B's too.


----------



## MattMatt

L.M.COYL said:


> I mean come on. Tin?!
> 
> Women what was your most memorable anniversary gift?
> Night on town?
> Special dinner?
> Jewelry?
> 
> What should I get my wife?


Get someone to make a bust of you and your wife in metal?

Oh. And a special dinner! And a night on the town. And jewellery...


----------



## heavensangel

anotherguy said:


> We dont do gifts that often,
> 
> We also go away every year for a weekend away at a B&B somewhere totally random. Highly recommended.
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-term-success-marriage/36832-getting-away.html


IMO Your Getaway is your gift to each other! 

I always told H I wanted a 'rock' for our 10 yr. anniversary. Lol! We went on a 2nd honeymoon back to the town we visited on our first honeymoon. He then bought me the side of a mountain to build our dream house on. That was in Summer of '06; we moved into our log home in May 2010. I have to say I think he did a phenomenal job gift shopping that year!:smthumbup:!!!


----------



## lovemylife26

He gave me a anniversary blanket, which I love I cuddle with a blanket all the time while watching TV. And sappaire and diamond ring.


----------



## Michael A. Brown

Have a memorable dinner with your wife in a romantic place.


----------



## naga75

i was planning on taking my wife to the south ari atoll for our tenth anniversary.
i told her i needed a secret bank account to deposit money into to save for it. otherwise she will find a "necessity" to spend it on lol.
i have five years to save for it.

now, i have to find something in wood (?) for our fifth in december.

good luck on your present hunt!


----------



## Moiraine

The perfect gift would depend on your wife's preference. Did she give you some hints on what she might want?

I'm not big on jewelry. For me, I love spending quality time with my husband. So for me a vacation would be the perfect gift.

You know your wife the best. What do you think she enjoys?


----------

